
Unpopular ideas about blockchains - replicatorblog
https://conspirat.us/unpopular-ideas-about-blockchains-8a4161368fe6
======
rapjr9
Yet another controversial idea might be: "Banks are interested in blockchain
technology for the purpose of building unaccountable grey markets, dark pools,
and black markets of derivatives and credit default swaps."

